# Joint account



## ronan08 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am non eea national and wants to apply a joint bank account with my spanish citizen. Got schengen visa but it was already expired and I am overstayed now. Is it possible to apply a joint acct? Do you know which bank offering or allowing me to open with my partner even though I am unlawful resident here in Spain? Because I need it with my visa application.

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ronan08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am non eea national and wants to apply a joint bank account with my spanish citizen. Got schengen visa but it was already expired and I am overstayed now. Is it possible to apply a joint acct? Do you know which bank offering or allowing me to open with my partner even though I am unlawful resident here in Spain? Because I need it with my visa application.
> 
> Many thanks


I don't think that will be exactly simple - if indeed possible

you are officially not a resident - so you could only open a non-resident account & presumably your partner is resident - so would have to have a resident account

I think you might be opening a can of worms..........


----------



## ronan08 (Apr 7, 2013)

She is a spanish citizen and she got an account here. If possible can she request to the bank that they will include my name there since she's my partner only that I am overstayed here in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ronan08 said:


> She is a spanish citizen and she got an account here. If possible can she request to the bank that they will include my name there since she's my partner only that I am overstayed here in Spain


I don't know - she'll have to ask

afaik you have to be resident & show 'resident' papers in order to have /go on to a resident bank account


I certainly had to!!


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I think the answer to your question is no. I opened a non-resident account when I arrived, and wanted to put my sister (Spanish citizen) on the account. I was told that it is against
the law to have non-residents and residents on the same account, no exceptions.


----------



## ronan08 (Apr 7, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> I think the answer to your question is no. I opened a non-resident account when I arrived, and wanted to put my sister (Spanish citizen) on the account. I was told that it is against
> the law to have non-residents and residents on the same account, no exceptions.


Ok thanks. What bank have you open your acct? How much the deduction per month if non resident?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

La Caixa, and it was around 7 euros a month.


----------



## ronan08 (Apr 7, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> La Caixa, and it was around 7 euros a month.


When did you open your acct? Coz they told me it was 30€ a month if non resident.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ronan08 said:


> When did you open your acct? Coz they told me it was 30€ a month if non resident.


it won't help you anyway - you need a joint account don't you, reading your posts on the UK forum?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

It was a few years back, but that 30 euro figure sounds like a scam. I have a friend who has a non-resident account at Citibank, 7 euros a month. Look at the website for La Caixa, and there is a non-resident account advertised, 6.25 euros a month...


----------



## ronan08 (Apr 7, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> It was a few years back, but that 30 euro figure sounds like a scam. I have a friend who has a non-resident account at Citibank, 7 euros a month. Look at the website for La Caixa, and there is a non-resident account advertised, 6.25 euros a month...


Ok thanks a lot. . I will inquire about this.


----------

